# He bit THROUGH his lip!



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

3yo DS bit all the way through his lip yesterday. At the spot where you would get a piercing, you know?

He did it falling headlong into 2mo DD's carseat, with her still in it.

I am very proud of him, his first concern was whether he had hurt her (he did send the seat rocking but she didn't seem stressed out about it) despite all the blood and stuff. He didn't really cry about it. It stopped bleeding after just a couple of minutes.

But the real question is - is there a reason I can't let this heal on its own? Every time I've heard of someone biting through a lip I've heard "and we went to the doctor and..." right afterwards. But he seems fine! I mean, he is even eating normally.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I know a little girl who cut her lip enough to need stitches. It was recommended that she wear some kind of chapstick with sunscreen, for a year, because new skin burns/tans more easily. So you might consider doing that for the summer after it heals. I'd be tempted to not do anything if the wound isn't gaping or anything, of course keeping an eye out for infection.


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

I bit through my lip when I was 12 by falling off a bike. I refused to go to the doc and it healed fine, a 3 mm scar below my bottom lip. I doubt that people actually see it when they look at me, but I know it's there.

It was very painful, though! Hope he feels better.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

a dog bit through my lip once a long long time ago. It was like, you could see my teeth through the hole there at the edge of my bottom lip. All the doc did was to put a butterfly bandage on it to keep the edges together and it healed really fast.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

My older DS bit through his lip when he was 9 months old (those darn new teeth...and a 2 year old sister!







) and he DID require stitches, but it was a double "piercing" too.

If it's stopped bleeding, I'd just keep ice (popsicles?) on it and make sure it isn't gaping too bad and watch it for signs of infection.


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks guys









Today it looks fine. From the outside you'd have no clue it goes all the way through. He is acting like it isn't even there.

But is it normal for the edges of the wound inside his mouth to be white? I'm not too worried because it doesn't seem to bug him, just want to know whether this is normal for a wound inside the mouth.

ETA it is about 1cm across. The edges came together without any interference. He proudly announces to anyone who looks that "my body is fixing it!"


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikirj*
But is it normal for the edges of the wound inside his mouth to be white?

Yep! That'll be the scar tissue, and it should clear up on it's own over time.


----------

